# '65 GTO Assembly



## USERNAME (Jan 6, 2019)

This is my first post. Yes, I'm a NEWBIE.

I am purchasing a 65 GTO that is scattered across two states. It is complete, and obviously, disassembled. 60K miles car. Once I round up all the pieces, I will start the assembly. I plan to up grade a few items with current parts. Front power disc brakes, power steering, shocks, electronic ignition, but keeping everything else like it just came from the factory. I've known this car for more than 40 years. Any suggestions will be more than welcome, particularly with what parts to use and sources.

I'm excited to get started. Traveling this weekend to bring back a load.


----------

